# Race Glaze Nano Wheel Sealant



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Race Glaze Nano Wheel Sealant

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Race Glaze say

_"We've created a brand new Nano polymer-based spray on wheel sealant which contains waxes and brake dust inhibitors designed to seal in your clean wheels and protect from the attack of brake dust and consequent pitting. Wheels treated with Race Glaze Nano Wheel Sealant will be much much easier to clean, look shinier longer and not need refurbishment either.

It will save you time, money and backache - a simple wash with shampoo and a sponge will keep your wheels clean for about 3 months, longer for rarely used garaged cars or weekend cars. Layering the product creates greater durability as the cross-linking polymers bond to form a tougher coating."_

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

VW Golf Match alloy wheels, original finish.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Simple answer is I like it.

I have fairly limited experience with wheel sealants and waxes. I've used 476 on a previous couple of sets of wheels and currently have Mint Rims on my own car, but I have not used any of the nano sealants, partly down to cost I suppose and the amount of effort normally needed to apply a sealant. If I was to use something like C5 I would want to take the wheels off, completely strip them back and then start from scratch - that would probably take the best part of a day to do properly.

So what do you get (excuse the terrible photo)?


IMG_1316 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

And what it actually looks like photographed properly in studio conditions (photo shamelessly stolen from Race Glaze's website).


race-glaze-nano-wheel-sealant-500ml_6_1 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

I'm not going to detail the wash process with pictures as that should be fairly self-explanatory, but the wheel was pre-rinsed with the pressure washer, sprayed with Autobrite's Brite Gel, 2 wheels agitated with the Vikan brush (which finally gave up and snapped at the handle!!), rinsed, Iron-X applied and then finally rinsed and dried. I didn't use any tar remover because I don't currently have any!

Onto the product. Of particular appeal is the application method - spray on and wipe off. Or more specifically:

Spray on


IMG_1308 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


IMG_1309 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

The label advises to mist on to the wheel, leave for two minutes and then to buff with a cloth until it squeaks. Mark also suggested that some like to spray from the side so you are not spraying through the wheel and onto the disc although the product will be scrubbed from the disc on first contact with the pad (ie when you put your foot on the brake).

I used an ordinary microfibre cloth to buff the product and buffed until it was clear the product had buffed dry. It wouldn't describe the noise as a squeak exactly, but there is a noise of a cloth rubbing once the lubrication of the product has been removed.

First impression was the finish was very smooth, as if the wheel had been clayed without actually having to clay.
In terms of looks, the product definitely adds something to the finish - they look much cleaner than with just washing alone and certainly seem to add more gloss to the finish.

Immediately after application:


IMG_1311 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

After a couple of hours:


IMG_1319 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

How water repellent they are remains to be tested, I sprayed with the hose and there is evidence of beading although that would not necessarily be my first reason for buying the product.


IMG_1312 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


IMG_1313 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

The following day I took a couple of shots of the wheels after Jules had used the car.

The surface rust left after washing the car had been scrubbed off the disc and collected on the wheels


SAM_0129 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

Bearing in mind the product blurb says it "Actively repels brake dust", I was a little surprised to see the dust from the surface rust had collected.
It is *VERY* easy to remove the dust and wipes away very easily:


SAM_0130 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

I expect the majority of dirt will just rinse off as part of your normal wash prep, probably eliminating the need for regular use of a wheel cleaner.

*What do I like about it?*

It's very easy to use - spray on, wait, buff off, stand back and admire your handiwork
Looks - definitely adds something to the finish
Price - 250ml is £9.99 + delivery. On 4 wheels, I barely dented the top of the product, so I expect 250ml will do a lot of wheels.
I also like that it's easy to see where you have applied due to the colour and the fact that when you spray it on, the consistency of the product stops it running down the wheel and onto the tyre.

*What am I not sure about?*
I can't say there is anything I don't like about it but I would like to see what happens with the dust from the surface rust after the next time the car is washed or is left standing in heavy rain. The only other thing, and it's only a thought after first applying the product, is that it can be used as a spray and leave product on wire wheels (as they would be a PITA to buff the product from). I should really spray and leave some on a metal or painted surface to see how the product dries, but I would be interested to see if the product dries clear.

Overall, it is recommended, it's VERY good value for money, looks good and if it performs then I will be very happy.


----------

